
NASA Can't Explain What Made This Strange, Deep Hole on Mars - SirLJ
http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-doesn-t-know-what-made-this-deep-hole-on-mars
======
RikNieu
I'm no expert, but that looks like a gas pocket of some sort ruptured, created
a cavity and collapsed in on itself. Kind like those methane craters in
Siberia.

------
Black-Plaid
This looks like it has to be a collapse of some void below.

There's no ejecta around the crater, or any of the other impact signs.

------
valuearb
Cool image. Im guessing some more alien conspiracy theories will arise from
it.

~~~
cr0sh
Alien deep pit mining...?

